# 2010 Nissan Sentra Dome Light



## Feanorgandalf (Aug 23, 2015)

I recently picked up a 2010 Sentra and I noticed the interior dome light is different than the one in the manual. I have a single button dome light whereas the book says it's a sliding 3 position switch. This isn't too much of a problem but I do like to have the light come on when I open the door which i can't figure out how to set up in system I have. Anyone able to shed some light on this (no pun intended)?


----------

